# Kenwood Stereo won't turn on



## jumper87 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have just installed my Kenwood W6527 stereo into my Vauxhall Astra 54 Reg. I have purchased all the necessary harnesses etc. It doesn't turn on however the red light flashes on the unit so I know there is power to it.
This unit worked perfectly when I uninstalled it from my last car.

Please help as it's driving me mad!

Thanks, Zoe


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

check your fuses and make sure the yellow wire (Const) and red wire (switched) have the appropriate power going to them.


----------

